

Show HN: lrnmo.com: Use industry standard tools and IDEs for learning - dsinha
http://lrnmo.com

======
nicc_ap
I like the idea of accessing VM in a brower. Really helpful if we can
integrate something like this into Coursera or Udemy etc. Quick way to code up
stuff and test them in real time.

~~~
dsinha
Glad you like it! Yes, that would be a great use case for this. It especially
shines is more advanced CS classes, like Coursera's Intro to Recommendation
Systems, the Scala course, where something like Eclipse/Intellij would be very
useful. And then we're thinking there are other skills like debugging, schema
optimization etc. which can also be taught more efficiently on this platform.

